# Battery



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What size and type of battery does everyone use for their ecaller?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Garden tractor battery from Walmart. Not sure the specs but it cost about $25 bucks.

I've ran it for multiple days w/o charging


----------



## DUHunt (Oct 17, 2007)

I run the same


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

X3 i think they were like $29 if you dont have another battery to trade otherwise $21


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

So I don't need a bigger battery? I thought I would need a deep cell battery.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I run two vexlar batterys, last about two days with both!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Man, everyone is telling me something different. Some people only use car batteries, or deep cell batteries, or lawn mower batteries, or tractor batteries and they all have god reasoning behind it. :-?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> So I don't need a bigger battery? I thought I would need a deep cell battery.


After having the battery die on us last year when we had a couple hundred birds tornadoing down, I went out and got a small lawn tractor deep cell battery. Hope that will last longer for us this spring


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

IMO Deep cycle marine or car batteries are waaay overkill.

You'll figure out why when you have to lug a car battery 1/4 mile thru knee deep mud..


----------



## duckhunter25hp (Apr 13, 2007)

I run two 6V sla 4.5 AH batteries on my ecaller. It runs two speakers also. Ran for close to 2 days without charging it in 0 to 10 degree weather last weekend in MO. My whole e caller set up weighs less than 10 pounds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will be running 4 speakers would that make a difference?


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

it would make a difference in how long the batteries would last cause it would be putting juice out for four speakers instead of two..but how much of a difference i couldnt tell you..i personally just use a deep cell marine battery..sure its heavy but you can go longer on a single charge..so it really depends on if you rather charge your battery's more and have a lighter setup or charge less but have a heavier setup..hopefully that helps..


----------



## T0MCHANDLER (Mar 5, 2009)

I use both. my trolling motor battery goes to the fish house for the winter and is waiting for the first fishing trip on the garage work bench and the lawn can wait to be mowed. if you are building a caller just make sure to set it up so it is easy to switch. if I am using a 4wheeler I bring the big one and if I am walking I use the little one. just make sure to charge it whenever possible. IPOD battery is usually the first to die anyway.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I run a lawn mower battery. 275 CCA. My amp draw on my ecaller is about 5CCA/hr. Should be able to get 2 days out of it.


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

Battery life will be determined by the load you put on it. We use the biggest you can haul, usually a 60# deep cycle for a 300 watt amp with a switch run at medium gain with 4 speakers. Runs for 2 - 3 days without charging. Another thing, if you let the voltage of the battery run down too far, you risk the possibility of killing an amp.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I use the smallest deep cycle marine batter that Batteries Plus carries. Runs around $50. The problem with not running a deep cycle is that if it runs out of charge and you have to keep recharging it. It wont hold a charge after awhile.


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I use a large deep cycle marine battery same size as a car battery. I would say it all depends how much diciplin you have to charge your battery all the time. I HATE screwing around with that crap that is why I have such a large battery. I can run mine spring and fall for about two years before I would NEED to recharge although I usually charge it in the off season anyways. But as others have mentioned if you dont have a good way to get it into the field every time (ATV) it probabally isnt the best route, otherwise I find it hard to beet.

Adam


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Can anyone give me a size on a deep cell battery? I looked at them today and the person that weas trying to help me had no idea what I needed.


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

125 amp hour is a standard deep but I would just use 9 amp hr vexlar batt can get two hunts out of and they are 25 bucks verses 75.00


----------

